# switch wiring



## orcaburger44 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have recieved 2 safety paddle switches from Grizzly and cannot make either work. I assume I'm am not wiring them correctly. There are 4 posts; 2 labled IN, 2 OUT. Anybody know the secret? Thanks Jim


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

Need a little more info .. .. .. 

110 or 220 ?? ??


How are you hooking up wires ?? ??

If 110, you only have to break the black with a switch, but breaking neutral does no harm.

If 220, you need to break both hot leads with the switch.

"IN" should be one or both leads FROM the LINE

"OUT" should be one or both leads TO THE MOTOR


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

orcaburger44 said:


> I have recieved 2 safety paddle switches from Grizzly and cannot make either work. I assume I'm am not wiring them correctly. There are 4 posts; 2 labled IN, 2 OUT. Anybody know the secret? Thanks Jim


take the hot wire and cut it strip ends put 1 on the post labled in and the other cut end to the labled in Now wire the motor with the hot wire the same only on out side In other words you have 1 wire that is not cut going in and on motor the same 1 solid So what you are doing is just putting a switch in the line so the motor is switched I dont have a corl draw or i would draw a schematic


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Which one of these?*

Some are double pole for 220 v, breaks both "hot" wires, which sounds like yours, but without a model no we can't tell.:blink: bill
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2010/Main/243


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Single pole or double pole shouldn't make a difference, E X C E P T .

If the switch is a "Magnetic" one, the wiring may be an issue. If the 220v switch is wired as a single pole, there may not be enough current to activate the magnetic coil and this may be causing you a problem.

Assuming that the switches are not of the magnetic variety, just wire the line 1 through the switch to load 1 and you could put the neutral through the line 2 to load 2.


----------



## orcaburger44 (Apr 14, 2010)

*sound that simple*

Thanks to all for your replies. I figured it was just that simple but after the first switch woiuld not stay on I called tech. support at Griz and they thought it was a bad unit. Sent me another and it acts the same way. This is the 110v model. They will turn power on but the magnetic switch will not remain on? Guess I'll throw them both away and buy a $2 switch at home depot. Jim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The model H8240?*

Is a 110 V magnetic switch. Why did you want that particular switch since the others on the link I gave would also work well? A mag switch will not restore power to the machine unless manually rest during a power failure. This is not a likely occurance in a home shop. A tripped breaker will kill the machine and you should always turn the machine off at the source before resetting it. You will not find a double pole switch for $2.00 in my opinion and it must be of the correct amperage rating or you'll waste your $2.00.....:yes: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bill is correct about the amperage rating. The magic words at the BORG are "I need a garbage disposal switch."

BTW - I went to my local ACE Hardware and got a 2 pole switch to replace the one on my dust collector. When I converted to 220 v, the screws in the original Jet supplied switch seemed to be welded into the switch. I just replaced the switch with the one from the hardware store and wired appropriately for 220 v. That and a Long Ranger makes using my DC a dream come true.


----------

